# Pregnant swordtail



## vineofsodom (Jul 2, 2009)

I think I have a pregnant swordtail, she is always in the top corner of the tank next to the heater. Her belly is white and looks puffed up. Does this mean she is pregnant? 

If so, should I put her in my 10 gallon tank


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Pale and puffed up do not sounds very good.. Perhaps you could give us a picture?


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

mabe she has a parastitc disease in her digestive tract


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

i am with betta on this. in my exp of keeping swordtails puffy and white is never a good sign. can u upload a pic ASAP please?


----------



## blued941 (Jul 14, 2009)

even with sword tails she will have a gravid spot in her belly white and puffy not good could be an internal bacteria infection pic would help us out


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

yup no preagante.probly bad


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

actually not all swords have a gravid.....


----------



## vineofsodom (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok, sorry for not replying didn;t have a chance. By puffy I mean like round and big, and now she isn't in the corner anymore she is more active.

this is how her belly looks like 
http://joshmadison.com/images/uploads/blog/aquarium/swordtail-female-2309-lg.jpg

except she has a dark dot towards the end of the white thing


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok..she is pregnant...and it will not be long before she drops her fry.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

doesn't look like anything out of the ordinary to me. Just prego.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

yea...she is fine.  5 days i would say and thats the upper limit.....looks like u have a Orange Swordtail. it is quite normal for this variety to have a white belly. yes the black spot that you see is the Gravid Spot. when she is well and truely ready to have her fry, you will see really tiny eyes. sure sign of her being ready to have her babies.

do you intend to keep the fry? if so i hope you have provided a lot of hiding places via plants (fake/live) for them.


----------

